# Dene headbangs in 23.28 seconds



## Dene (May 23, 2009)

Cool people read the tags again.


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

Awesome. That's some pretty long hair you have.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 23, 2009)

*dizzy* Nice xD


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 23, 2009)

WOAH!!! THAT'S CLOSE TO MY PB!!!
JK... I have really short hair... also really stiff...


----------



## Enter (May 23, 2009)

next time sub 20


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2009)

Every long headbang session is supposed to end in *bang*ing your *head* against something (table, wall, camera) caused by the dizzyness. I demand a true head*bang* video 

I also thought that wearing a (black) t-shirt was a requirement


----------



## Garmon (May 23, 2009)

Wow, you are way better than me.


----------



## DcF1337 (May 23, 2009)

Turning your head round and round repeatedly didn't really impress me. 

What impressed me was your hair. Cool hair you got there.


----------



## (X) (May 23, 2009)

Is it good to headbang for a short or a long time?


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2009)

Haha this wasn't meant to be so popular.
AvG: haha I almost did actually  . And I would have worn one of my metal band shirts, but I didn't feel like putting a shirt back on (I was about to go to bed).
DcF1337:  . I'm still working on my hair; it's still quite short.
(X): It hurts a lot the longer you do it for >.<


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 23, 2009)

Lol tags


----------



## BigGreen (May 23, 2009)

*head falls off*


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> I'm still working on my hair; it's still quite short.



Actually it is long I mean at least longer than Nakajima and myself


----------



## leeho (May 24, 2009)

Woah. You look like Jesus. Legend.


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2009)

leeho said:


> Woah. You look like Jesus. Legend.



lolwut


----------

